# court of record



## Palavra (Aug 18, 2008)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Το συγκεκριμένο δικαστήριο είναι δικαστήριο ανώτερο από ειρηνοδικείο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω ικανοποιητική απόδοση στα ελληνικά. Η ΕΕ δίνει «τακτικό δικαστήριο» και ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης δίνει περιφραστική απόδοση. 

Για λεπτομέρειες εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Court_of_record
Το έχει δει κανείς; Θα σας ικανοποιούσε μια απόδοση τύπου «επίσημο δικαστήριο» ή να προτιμήσω την πεπατημένη της ΕΕ;


----------



## anef (Aug 18, 2008)

Καλησπέρα, 

εγώ θα έκλινα περισσότερο σε μια περιφραστική απόδοση, γιατί ο όρος 'τακτικό' εδώ θα ήταν νομίζω λίγο παραπλανητικός. Σε μας τα τακτικά δικαστήρια αντιπαραβάλλονται με τα έκτακτα (στρατοδικεία κλπ.) και δεν κάνουμε διάκριση ανάμεσα σε δικαστήρια που υποχρεούνται και σε δικαστήρια που δεν υποχρεούνται να κρατούν πρακτικά. Εξάλλου, όπως λέει και η wikipedia ο όρος αναφέρεται στο σύστημα του common law.


----------



## anef (Aug 18, 2008)

Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, το τι ακριβώς ανήκει στα τακτικά δικαστήρια και τι όχι είναι ένα μπέρδεμα (αν ξέρει κάποιος ειδικός ας μας πει), αλλά πάντως δεν φαίνεται να έχουν σχέση με τον ορισμό του _court of record _που δίνει η wikipedia.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2008)

Όταν πρέπει να μεταφράσουμε ένα θεσμό, ένα όργανο, που αντίστοιχό του δεν έχουμε, αναρωτιόμαστε ποια διάστασή του, ποιος ρόλος του, είναι αυτός που πρέπει να αναδείξει το μετάφρασμα. Δηλαδή, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση, αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι: δικαστήριο πρακτικών (κατά λέξη, εξίσου αδιαφανές με το αγγλικό), δικαστήριο στο οποίο τηρούνται πρακτικά (Magenta: πιο αναλυτικό, εξίσου αδιαφανές), τακτικό δικαστήριο (αν πρέπει να δείξουμε ότι η διαφορά είναι _κατ' αντικείμενο_, χωρίς να ξέρω αν υπάρχει αντιστοιχία, σαν παράδειγμα το δίνω). Αποκεί και πέρα, ο ρόλος του αλλάζει:

In many jurisdictions, all courts are courts of record.
In many jurisdictions, courts that have the power to fine or imprison must be courts of record.
In almost all jurisdictions, a court of record will have a court clerk whose primary duty is to maintain the permanent records. (με την παρουσία γραμματέα;)
Traditionally, a court of record was required to have its own unique seal, which was used to authenticate its judgments and copies of its records.
(Και αφού όλα πια τηρούν πρακτικά) However, the distinction between the two types of courts remains important in many jurisdictions, particularly with respect to the method of securing review of judgments by appeal, motion for new trial and the like.
In the United States, a key difference between the two court types is that only lawyers (specifically, attorneys licensed to practice law) can appear on behalf of other persons in a court of record.
Με άλλα λόγια, όταν δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει επίσημη μετάφραση και δεν περνάει μεταφραστής με ειδικές γνώσεις να πει μια βαρύνουσα γνώμη, βλέπεις τι ταιριάζει καλύτερα στο κείμενό σου, κάνεις το σταυρό σου και διαλέγεις όπως οι ντανταϊστές διάλεξαν το νταντά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2008)

Και από το Oxford Dictionary of Law:
[...] In modern practice the principal significance of such courts is that they have the power to punish for contempt of court.

The plot thickens...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 18, 2008)

Αχ, σ' ευχαριστώ που ασχολείσαι μαζί μου τέτοια ώρα! Βρήκα νωρίτερα διάφορες συναφείς εξηγήσεις και αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς ακριβώς να το αποδώσω. Το κακό είναι ότι το συγκείμενό μου (που το έχω αφήσει στη δουλειά να ξεκουραστεί :)) είναι πληρεξούσιο και γράφει απλώς [...] signed by Mr. A, of X court of the State of New York, a court of record [...]


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2008)

«Τακτικό δικαστήριο» κι όξω από την πόρτα (και δεν θα σε κάνουν νταντά, το λέει και η ΕΕ...).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 4, 2016)

Καλημέρα! Παλάβρα, καλή μου, μήπως έχεις καταλήξει σε κάποια απόδοση του όρου; Σε επισημείωση το έχω, ξέρεις τώρα, σε στάνταρ φράση του στυλ: ο clerk of the circuit court of XX county, a court of record, signs κτλ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2016)

Το _τακτικό_ χρησιμοποιώ τελικά, δεν έχω βρει κάτι καλύτερο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 4, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Παλ! :)


----------

